# 2010 Invites - Board the Black Dagger



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Since we're having a pirate theme this year I decided to go with a boarding pass as the invitation. Not too shabby for a last minute (read procrastination) throw together.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice! I especially like the ghostly pirate in the background of the second picture.


----------

